# Frecuencia de canales de TV



## l_007 (Abr 3, 2006)

hola, como puedo saber a que frecuencia transmite un canal, estoy por diseñar unas antenas y necesito saber la frecuencia de los canales locales....un saludo y de antemano gracias


----------



## caliche (Abr 3, 2006)

Sigue este enlace:

Cable TV/Broadcast TV Frequency Allocations

Saludos.


----------



## l_007 (Abr 3, 2006)

no puedo abrir el enlace...me dice no se puede mostrar la pagina


----------



## caliche (Abr 3, 2006)

Que raro, pero bueno aqui te lo dejo de nuevo, solo copia y pega en otra ventana:

http://www.qsl.net/atn/library/Broadcast_freqs.htm

Saludos.


----------



## l_007 (Abr 3, 2006)

listo, gracias....ahora a interpretarlo, por ejemplo, como se que canal es en la television, por ejemplo un canal local o nacional...o dicho de otra forma, necesito saber la frecuencia con que transmite determinada televisora para calcular asi la longitud de onda y poder diseñar las antenas en base a esta longitud...
gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## okcomputer (Abr 13, 2006)

bueno me imagino que ya tienes la tabla, en esta debe estar los canales del 2 hasta el 88
donde del 2 al 13 son VHF y del 14 al 88 son VHF, en la tabla debe aparecer dos frecuencial la superior y la inferior por ejemplo el canal 24 (UHF)  posse las bandas de frecuencias desde
530 hasta 536 Mhz, cada canal posee un ancho de banda de 6 Mhz, me imagino que estas diseñando una antena Yagui asi que debes saber que estas antenas son direccionales y estan diseñadas para dar la maxima ganancia sobre una pequeña banda de frecuencias, pero que a grandes rasgos son capaces de abarcar las bandas de VHF y UHF. 

si quieres una antena para un solo canal debes centrar su diseño sobre la frecuencia central de dicho canal, si es una antena multicanal debes centrar en diseño sobre la frecuencia central del ancho de banda que deseas transmitir o recibir.


----------

